# Mural fabric



## Lily00Vega

Anyone know where I'd be able to purchase polytab fabric for murals?


----------



## Don Gray

I know this thread is way out of date, but you can purchase Polytab in full or part rolls from Tom matthew of Three Shirt Crew, in Los Angeles area: 562-412-8244.


----------



## Victor Szepessy

Does anyone know if you can get polytab in the UK? Or Europe?


----------

